# Cientistas prevêem que 2010 venha a ser o ano mais quente de que há registo



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2010 às 20:53)

> *Cientistas prevêem que 2010 venha a ser o ano mais quente de que há registo*
> 
> Os cientistas prevêem que 2010 venha a ser o ano mais quente de que há registo. O aquecimento global deverá ainda levar a uma diminuição substancial do gelo no árctico. Fenómenos resultantes do aquecimento global, que em Portugal pode provocar contudo um arrefecimento.
> 
> ...



No final de 2010 logo tiramos as conclusões.


----------



## Z13 (26 Jun 2010 às 21:05)

Eu não sei qual foi de facto o ano mais quente desde que há registos... mas deve haver aqui no fórum quem saiba isso!

Mas os jornalistas, todos os anos, no inicio do verão vêm com essa "noticia" que esse ano vai ser o mais quente..... algum dia acertam!!!


----------



## Zapiao (26 Jun 2010 às 23:17)

Z13 disse:


> Eu não sei qual foi de facto o ano mais quente desde que há registos... mas deve haver aqui no fórum quem saiba isso!
> 
> Mas os jornalistas, todos os anos, no inicio do verão vêm com essa "noticia" que esse ano vai ser o mais quente..... algum dia acertam!!!


Tiraste as palavras dos meus dedos . Realmente é um facto que todos os anos aparece uma noticia dessas, se fosse assim daqui a 10 anos as temp andavam nos 50º


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jun 2010 às 00:37)

Zapiao disse:


> Tiraste as palavras dos meus dedos . Realmente é um facto que todos os anos aparece uma noticia dessas, se fosse assim daqui a 10 anos as temp andavam nos 50º



Será disparatado pensar que este género de notícia possa trazer quase sempre por objectivo o lado sensacionalista de início de época que por si só vende beneficiando a estação e ao mesmo tempo promove e estimula os circuitos de mercado ligados ao turismo de veraneio?  

Temos a pouca sorte do nosso espaço de "clima de montanha" ser reduzido face à enorme extensão de costa, senão ao início de cada Inverno, se já se perpectua um certo alarmismo à chegada das depressões, a termos um maior espaço com estas características seria amplamente divulgado, mesmo dando espaço a um certo extremismo na composição da notícia!


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2010 às 01:17)

O ano mais quente registado creio que foi 1998 devido ao forte El Niño. Este ano não sei se será o mais quente, pois vamos entrar numa La Niña que se prevê acentuada.

Links para outros anos "mais quentes":

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/2009-sera-um-dos-anos-mais-quentes-da-historia-2892.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/2008-pode-ser-um-dos-10-anos-mais-quentes-1677.html


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jun 2010 às 02:48)

2010, o ano mais quente desde que há registos?!
Até poderia ser e nem darmos por isso (sem quaisquer ondas de calor)! Imaginem que, hipotéticamente falando, a temperatura média mundial seria este ano 1C ou até 2C acima da média: ora a temperatura média nada tem a ver com as permanência de temperaturas máximas elevadas! Ok, geralmente, uma coisa leva a que a outra ocorra com maior probabilidade, mas.. A temperatura média poderia ser superior este ano, por várias formas:
1-Temperaturas mínimas acima da média e máximas dentro da média.
2-Temperaturas máximas acima da média mas com baixo desvio padrão (sem ondas de calor).
3-Temperaturas máximas acima da média e com elevado desvio padrão.
4-Na maior parte do mundo a temperatura média ser a maior de sempre, e noutras regiões (ex: portugal) poder ser até inferior à média.

O facto de estes cientistas assinalarem o ano com a probabilidade de poder ser o mais quente de sempre, não significa que em Portugal o seja! 
Por acaso até seria provável termos um Verão acima da média, em termos de anomalia, penso que até estamos este ano, com anomalia acumulada negativa, mas até pode acontecer que em vez do verão tenhamos um outono quente para compensar, se é que faz sentido pensar que haverá alguma compensação deste primeiro semestre abaixo da média!

Também acho que aparecem sempre estas notícias todos os anos no início do verão..  É preciso ter calma, até agora ainda não aconteceu nada de outro mundo..

Existe de facto alguma correlação com o el niño, mas nem sequer estamos em máxima actividade solar.. Eu quase que apostava num verão idêntico ao do ano passado, sem grandes ondas de calor, mas talvez mais prolongado set/out..


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2010 às 12:29)

Normalmente, todos os anos e sempre a mesma coisa. Vira o disco e toca o mesmo.
Este ano, como se atigiu recordes máximos de temperatura, já este ano, os cientistas vão em força com _o ano mais quente de que há registo_:


Gerofil disse:


> *Record de chaleur au Pakistan*
> Températures maximales relevées le 26 mai 2010 :
> 
> 53,5°C à Mohenjo-Daro et 53°C à Sibi, où la température a dépassé 50°C quatre jours consécutifs (le record absolu de chaleur sur le continent asiatique étant de 53,7°C mesurés en Israël le 21 juin 1942).



Ou:



Dan disse:


> Fonte
> 
> 
> Informação do passado dia 26 de Maio.



Enfim...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2010 às 12:47)

Z13 disse:


> Mas os jornalistas, todos os anos, no inicio do verão vêm com essa "noticia" que esse ano vai ser o mais quente..... algum dia acertam!!!



Não são os jornalistas, vêm de cima, é o IPCC ou algum painel de cientistas doidos


----------



## Iceberg (27 Jun 2010 às 19:33)

1998 foi o ano mais quente a nível mundial desde que existem registos fiáveis ... agora prevê-se que 2010 ultrapasse essa marca ... a curva ascendente da temperatura continua ... até quando ?


----------



## rbsmr (16 Jul 2010 às 15:02)

Mapa da NASA sobre as anomalias térmicas à superfície, no início de Julho 2010:







(desculpem o hotlink...)

Página original: http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=44664


----------



## filipept (18 Jul 2010 às 22:50)

> *NOAA’s Jan-Jun 2010 Warmest Ever: Missing Data, False Impressions
> Posted on July 17, 2010 by Anthony Watts*
> 
> From Alan at Appinsys, who emails that he was inspired by this story on WUWT: A spot check on NOAA’s “hottest so far” presser
> ...


Para ver a análise completa clique aqui​
Fonte: "Watts Up With That?"


----------

